# PC ferngesteuert einschalten / aufwecken ohne Wake-On-LAN



## C-H (24. März 2009)

Hi!

Ich möchte meinen Rechner ferngesteuert einschalten bzw. aus dem Ruhezustand aufwecken. Leider unterstützt mein Mainboard kein Wake-on-LAN (damals hatte ich blöderweise nicht darauf geachtet) und eine zusätzliche PCI-LAN-Karte kann ich nicht einbauen, da alle PCI-Steckplätze schon belegt sind.
Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit den PC ferngesteuert zu wecken?
OS ist Vista, das BIOS bietet als "wake"-events PS/2-Maus und Tastatur und USB an.
Der Server (der "immer" an ist) steht direkt neben dem PC, der "geweckt" werden soll (und ein ziemlicher Stromfresser ist).


----------



## PC Heini (24. März 2009)

Hat der Server Wireless? Dann könnte ein USB Wireless Stick die Lösung am PC sein.
Nur mal so als Gedanke.


----------



## AndreG (24. März 2009)

Moin,

Was ist den das für ein Mainboard? Denn die Option heißt nicht immer Wake on Lan 

Ich kenne kein Board wo es nicht geht selbst mein alter Athlon kann das.

Mfg Andre


----------

